# Denys Brunton 'Magicolour' 4 ply Yarn



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I have just received a cone of yarn that I won on Ebay.
I bought it because it looked very colourful in the photo and I thought it would make something pretty.
It's 'Magicolour' by Denys Brunton. I have not used this yarn before and now that I've had a good look at it I realise the colour effect is created by a thread of different colours twisted round a leaf green yarn.
Does anyone know if this Magicolour yarn is intended for a specific purpose - perhaps Fairisle? If I knit it up in stocking stitch I will end up with a green 'background' with a hint of stripes from the coloured thread.
If any KP member has knit with this type of yarn before please let me know how you used it. Thanks - Moira


----------



## soniadobson48 (Jul 23, 2011)

Back in the nineties there were alot of peruvian jackets being made and I think this is what the magicolours were made for, I had several part cones left, but not enough to do much with so made some lap blankets, it was very effective and I nicknamed them rainbow blankets, my dad ( who is now in a home) is the proud owner of the best one.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

soniadobson48 said:



> Back in the nineties there were alot of peruvian jackets being made and I think this is what the magicolours were made for, I had several part cones left, but not enough to do much with so made some lap blankets, it was very effective and I nicknamed them rainbow blankets, my dad ( who is now in a home) is the proud owner of the best one.


Thanks Sonia - yes, this yarn would make a lovely blanket.
Moira


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I used magicolor in a fairisle sweater. The background was pink and the fairisle pattern (hearts) was knitted in a colorway of purple, lavender, and pale pink. It was very pretty.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

ksojerio said:


> I used magicolor in a fairisle sweater. The background was pink and the fairisle pattern (hearts) was knitted in a colorway of purple, lavender, and pale pink. It was very pretty.


Yes - I was thinking it would look good in fairisle. As the yarn is green I was thinking something 'leafy' or perhaps a geometrical design. Moira


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Have a look at this Amazon book it will give you an idea of how the Denys Brinton Magicolour yarn knots p. It looks really nice in a sideways knitted jacket in a geometric pattern with a dark colour background yarn with plain background yarn for the ribs.

Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I used this on my machine [years ago] and I just made A plain sweater. It turned out very good because as you say the colours just work out themselves


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

That yarn is RARE and highly desired. Works up in multicolor, patterning, depending on the color combination.


----------



## bbcc (Oct 30, 2012)

I remember knitting a long loose jacket in black and using this yarn to knit a fair-isle pattern which looked like fireworks ---very effective and greatly admired !
Definitely needs fair-isle to show it off.
Betty


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I used in back in the 90's too and have several of their patterns. I mainly used it with black or white and it was a very easy way to get a fair isle look.


mpalmer said:


> I have just received a cone of yarn that I won on Ebay.
> I bought it because it looked very colourful in the photo and I thought it would make something pretty.
> It's 'Magicolour' by Denys Brunton. I have not used this yarn before and now that I've had a good look at it I realise the colour effect is created by a thread of different colours twisted round a leaf green yarn.
> Does anyone know if this Magicolour yarn is intended for a specific purpose - perhaps Fairisle? If I knit it up in stocking stitch I will end up with a green 'background' with a hint of stripes from the coloured thread.
> If any KP member has knit with this type of yarn before please let me know how you used it. Thanks - Moira


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

it is a good yarn and makes lovely fairisle. I have used lots


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is a fabulous yarn I used it a lot when it was readily available.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you one and all - the yarn is definately going to be knit as Fairisle. I'm going to look out for a leafy pattern. Moira


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

It was an autumn leaf pattern I used my cone for


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't use my machine anymore and I keep threatening to get it out and start again. I made some sweaters and jackets from a Jean Oxley pattern book which used Denys Brunton Yarn. I should still have some of the punch cards if they are of help. I think you might just get a striped pattern if knit in s.s. not a fair isle pattern.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

If you want to see the results of the yarn, do a search on overhall . I still have 2 cones left. One is the burgundy you see in the overhalls and one that is bright red. If you intend using it for fairisle you might want to consider a solid color. Magic Color has a major solid, so you might want to consider something that is different from that, or just use as is. Depending on the number of stitches you use, the striping can change.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I don't use my machine anymore and I keep threatening to get it out and start again. I made some sweaters and jackets from a Jean Oxley pattern book which used Denys Brunton Yarn. I should still have some of the punch cards if they are of help. I think you might just get a striped pattern if knit in s.s. not a fair isle pattern.


There is a photo of one of the sweaters I made under the topic "cut and sew finish" dated March 2012.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Ooh....I have a cone of this! I am a new knitter so it might be awhile till I get the confidence to make something with it.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Look on this page for a beautiful sweater knit in this yarn: http://www.busybeebasics.co.uk/Books/book_26.htm


Weegie said:


> Ooh....I have a cone of this! I am a new knitter so it might be awhile till I get the confidence to make something with it.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> Look on this page for a beautiful sweater knit in this yarn: http://www.busybeebasics.co.uk/Books/book_26.htm


Wow! That is gorgeous! I will have to do a nice pattern like that...it makes it look like so much more work than it really is. Thanks for posting the link


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've used the blue, the pink and the orange. Attached are photos out of the book.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I ran out of editing time. Made the black and red in a pink. Made the ladies sweater in the purple and orange, its sideways knit, also used this punchcard in orange on a round neck sweater. My friend used the lilac yarn in the photo using a basic cardigan pattern. If you want copies of my punch cards let me know. My version of the next photo is on the cut and finish thread page.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> There is a photo of one of the sweaters I made under the topic "cut and sew finish" dated March 2012.


I have just looked at the photo of your sweater and it's beautiful.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes! That is beautiful! It will take me awhile to get to that point!!!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I ran out of editing time. Made the black and red in a pink. Made the ladies sweater in the purple and orange, its sideways knit, also used this punchcard in orange on a round neck sweater. My friend used the lilac yarn in the photo using a basic cardigan pattern. If you want copies of my punch cards let me know. My version of the next photo is on the cut and finish thread page.


I have a Brother electronic, so the patterning shouldn't be a problem....hahaha...when I learn to do it properly that is!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got the same book and did many of them. I also used the yarn for several of the patterns in the Rowan Brother book....gorgeous book but loads of errors.


christine 47 said:


> I've used the blue, the pink and the orange. Attached are photos out of the book.


----------

